# Alum creek/deer creek waterfowling



## MuskieDan

Can anybody confirm that you are allowed to hunt Alum and Deer Creek despite not having drawn a blind location for either? I want to get out for late season but I am not sure. Obviously they have restricted areas to hunt from, I'm assuming this means that you can get on the water or shore in these areas despite not having a drawn blind. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

i asked this same question to ODNR about ceasars creek..and the answer was yes..your allowed and it is legal..your watercraft must be anchored..under NO POWER..and stay at least 100 yrds away from the blinds..or you can hunt from shore


----------



## T-180

Not sure about now, but there used to be "day blind" spots on Alum.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I read that there are 3 daily blinds at Deer Creek, but I can find no info on how to get a blind for the day. Also ther is very little water at Deer Creek, the recent rains and snow melts may have helped but as far as I know ALL the boat ramps are closed there.

I scouted there before the last big snow and in was a mud pit ont he big water, it was ugly.


----------



## catmando

If you plan to temp hunt, I would try to get atleast 300 yards from a blind. 100 is just a bit too close.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan

I would probably hunt from shore with a kayak to get birds at Alum


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Go to the park office at Alum. They have the hunting maps. The online hunting maps are old and out of date, and do not reflect the current location of blinds. Day use blinds at Alum are first come first served.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

catmando said:


> 100 is just a bit too close.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Must be new to waterfowling - On the rivers, sometimes were 50 yds apart.


----------



## catmando

WeekendWarrior said:


> Must be new to waterfowling - On the rivers, sometimes were 50 yds apart.


The river is pass shooting. See how you feel when you put out 60 to 70 decoys and a few cluless weekend warriors set up 50 yards from the blind that took you several days to construct. You have NO clue Mr. Warrior.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Muskarp

catmando said:


> The river is pass shooting. See how you feel when you put out 60 to 70 decoys and a few cluless weekend warriors set up 50 yards from the blind that took you several days to construct. You have NO clue Mr. Warrior.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I was thinking. This is what has ruined waterfowl hunting in Ohio for me. Guys showing up after you set up, parking their butts 100yds downwind and skybusting at the birds cupped and floating into your spread. Classy!


----------



## catmando

I hate skybusters

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior

catmando said:


> The river is pass shooting. See how you feel when you put out 60 to 70 decoys and a few cluless weekend warriors set up 50 yards from the blind that took you several days to construct. You have NO clue Mr. Warrior.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am going to be nice. Let me just say I know a thing or two about waterfowl hunting (perhaps ask around). Fortunately, I don't have to hunt public. We build our own areas for the ducks to rest and areas for them to be harvested. 

I promise you I *DO have a clue*. Perhaps, my first comment offended you and I would like to apologize for that.


----------



## catmando

WeekendWarrior said:


> I am going to be nice. Let me just say I know a thing or two about waterfowl hunting (perhaps ask around). Fortunately, I don't have to hunt public. We build our own areas for the ducks to rest and areas for them to be harvested.
> 
> I promise you I *DO have a clue*. Perhaps, my first comment offended you and I would like to apologize for that.


Telling the guy to temp 50 yards from someones blind on public land is a reckless and putting that person in a bad situation that may result in getting his a55 kicked. So you are clueless in my book and your information is false. My advice would be to call the the ODNR and ask what they think and go over the regulations on the odnr web site.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior

catmando said:


> Telling the guy to temp 50 yards from someones blind on public land is a reckless and putting that person in a bad situation that may result in getting his a55 kicked. So you are clueless in my book and your information is false. My advice would be to call the the ODNR and ask what they think and go over the regulations on the odnr web site.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dude you need to get a grip. Hunt the Maumee River, Anchor Point, Cullen Park, Mouse Island, Metzgers or the Mallard Club. 50 yds might be an under statement.

Waterfowl hunting is not what it used to be. Too many new people have taken this hobby up, thus leading to less areas.

I have 1000's of acres of private land, I own 100 acres of flooded timber and marsh, I belong to a Duck Club in Lonoke County Arkansas. I raise HRC Champion Labs - I know the sport Junior!! 

I can tell you are a greenwing. We were all there once. Relax and enjoy the ride. You will shoot a limit someday. Just need to get away from public land!!

Let me add this, the Park Rangers will tell you that you can set up next to the Raffle Blinds (in your boat) if no one is in them. Call and ask if you don't believe me!!!!

It's ok to take some advice.


----------



## KaGee

Not sure if Musky Dan ever got his answer as the thread was hi-jacked.
Offending posts have been removed.
Anyone who would like to help Musky Dan out here, please do so.
All others, take your little cat fight to PMs.
Thank you!


----------



## MuskieDan

WeekendWarrior said:


> Dude you need to get a grip. Hunt the Maumee River, Anchor Point, Cullen Park, Mouse Island, Metzgers or the Mallard Club. 50 yds might be an under statement.
> .


You aren't kidding...back home I live on the Maumee and I can't tell you how many times I've been set up and had someone drop decoys 50-75 yards from mine. Usually it just results in a sky popping morning that ends early with a lot of dirty looks. 
I have gotten a few very informative PMs, thanks. I only asked because I have only ever hunted the lake and NW Ohio, and I wanted to get out a few times before season was out down here. I think I'm gonna fight the crowds on the river instead...maybe I can get an arms length on either side so I can at least swing my gun if I see a bird


----------

